# Similar riding experience? (Look 695)



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi fellow Lookians ( I don't believe I just said that,Lol ) 
I received my Look 695 of the weekend and rode it. On Sat, found out the seat post was a tad too long.. So managed only about 90km... Then on Sun with the seat post 1 inch shorter, it was a lot better.

I paired my training wheels, which were a pair of shimano C24 clinchers. And I noticed that the ride was very harsh, no doubt the bike was very responsive and it just loves Speed! It maintains speed very well too... 

Anyway, my other bike is a Cervelo S3, and I actually feel that the S3 is plusher. I run the same saddle for both setup so it's as close as a apple to apple comparison can be. 

Anyone had the same experience and overcame it with changing to different wheel sets? 
My thoughts are that if I went with complete carbon wheels in tubulars, then it would be more comfortable ?


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I have a Look 695 SR with DA 7900 C24 tubeless. At 100 psi I felt my ride was nicer than a few rides that I took on a S3 with Zipp 303 aluminum brake track clinchers. In fact, I have been very pleasantly surprised in the ride quality.


----------



## markrhino (Nov 28, 2011)

Have you changed the seatpost insert to the softer of the three choices?


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

markrhino said:


> Have you changed the seatpost insert to the softer of the three choices?


whoops! That got me thinking... and I went to check.. I've got the Red one, so that's actually the medium. But aesthetically that's the nicest looking one!  
Ok, will change it to the grey one, as its the softest of the three, with black being the hardest. 

I'm still thinking that I can get a whole lot more comfy but changing the wheels. But we'll see how it goes with the grey rubbers.. ( I dun believe I just said that! LOL) :blush2:


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Interesting...

Alot of peoeple find the C-24's some of the smoothest, most comfortable factory wheels out there. 

I know I do.


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

My other wheelset are the Reynolds MV32UL. Tubulars. They can sure take a beating but they're more comfortable and stiffer too.


----------



## steve 3 (Dec 17, 2011)

I just added a 2012 695 to the stable... that the LBS had ....team colors. It has fulcrum racing zeros...which are quite stiff. With the med elastomere insert I could ride this baby all day long


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

steve 3 said:


> I just added a 2012 695 to the stable... that the LBS had ....team colors. It has fulcrum racing zeros...which are quite stiff. With the med elastomere insert I could ride this baby all day long


Cool! :thumbsup:
actually given the distance and time we spend on our bikes, the 695 is a very pleasant to ride all day long... the problem is, what you are going to feel 'all day long' the next day! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

I have Campagnolo Shamal Ultras on my 695 SL (non SR) with tubeless Hutchinsons. I use the red elastomer and have no issues with comfort. The bike is amazingly stiff yet I have no problems riding all day. In fact, I recently did Ride the Rockies which "featured" nearly 30 miles of gravel/dirt/non-paved roads. I had no problems with comfort day after day for 440ish miles. I love my 695!! 

Just lower your pressure a little. I'm a clydesdale but I only run 95-100psi with my tubeless tires. I could probably go lower for more comfort but this is a full on race bike! It is more comfortable than most other race bikes but you will never get the "full suspension mtn bike" type of comfort. 

Definitely try the grey elastomer and make sure the e-post is properly torqued. If you have it too tight it may affect the absorbtion qualities of the elastomer, too loose and your e-post will nt sit properly and may move or rattle a little.


----------



## banker415 (May 13, 2008)

I agree with Chris, adjusting your PSI and the torque fix worked for me.


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

*Thanks Guys...*

I realized it was my tires... I was running the continental gator skins, and these were very HARD... I've since changed to the GP4000s... And they're a lot more comfortable... 
And yes tire pressure plays a important role too...


----------



## Eijndt73 (Aug 21, 2012)

This is good info I love to read this, gives my even more energy to get my a Look 695 asap 

Thx eijndt


----------

